# 3D guns legal, AR's are not military style guns. Big win for 2A.



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Court case was won Tuesday for 3D gun printing. It's protected by the 1A, as free speech. Also the Government stated that they don't consider the AR as a military style weapon. This will have a big impact on future cases for gun regulation, as I'm reading and hearing about it. Glenn Beck just had a story on it. Of course your not going to hear about it on the fake news. Wait until the liberal gun grabbers hear about this.

https://www.pcmag.com/news/362382/3d-printed-gun-files-can-be-shared-without-legal-penalty

Here's the quote from the article.

"Significantly, the government expressly acknowledges that non-automatic firearms up to .50-caliber - including modern semi-auto sporting rifles such as the popular AR-15 and similar firearms - are not inherently military," said the Second Amendment Foundation, which supported Wilson in his lawsuit.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Hope this has ramifications in CA and I can put my AR back to its original glory.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Winning, winning, and more winning. We need to keep this trend going for 6 more years. Then 8 yeas after that. Then...


----------

